# Drywall with steel backing



## fshrs1 (Aug 19, 2016)

I've been watching another contractor cut 5/8 board with steel sheet metal backing. Does any tool cut this stuff efficiently


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

An abrasive blade in a circular saw is about as best it gets. Cutting time is 4x as much. It is what it is? Dust everywhere but it gets the job done.
Welcome to the board!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> An abrasive blade in a circular saw is about as best it gets. Cutting time is 4x as much. It is what it is? Dust everywhere but it gets the job done.
> Welcome to the board!


why dust everywhere? you guys don't use the vacuum ?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Festool plunge saw with a vac 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> why dust everywhere? you guys don't use the vacuum ?


No, we cut it from the steel side and only scored the rock when possible. Then we could snap and score like normal. This was used for shear walls and was typically during heavy construction so making a mess is no big deal.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Never seen that board over here. Did some work in the vault room of the tax office a few years back, we put 16mm fire check over 3mm steel plate. That was fun, not.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gazman said:


> 16mm fire check


Interesting, 16 mm divided by 25.4 (a US 1") is .63 and ours is 5/8" which is .625


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds horrible


----------



## fshrs1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for the input, I'll watch from a distance, hope I never touch the stuff


----------



## SamMcK (Nov 29, 2016)

I've seen board/steel combination used in radiology rooms in hospitals, low-security prisons and holding cells at police stations and immigration ports. But in Aus, we normally do this as a two-stage install: fix sheetmetal to studs, then drywall over the top, as @Gazman says. 

I'm interested to know who manufacturers this board/steel product. Do you know what brand it is?



MrWillys said:


> Interesting, 16 mm divided by 25.4 (a US 1") is .63 and ours is 5/8" which is .625


Aus board is still based on old imperial sizes...
6mm = 1/4"
10mm = 3/8"
13mm = 1/2"
16mm = 5/8"

I suppose old habits die hard!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

SamMcK said:


> I've seen board/steel combination used in radiology rooms in hospitals, low-security prisons and holding cells at police stations and immigration ports. But in Aus, we normally do this as a two-stage install: fix sheetmetal to studs, then drywall over the top, as @Gazman says.
> 
> I'm interested to know who manufacturers this board/steel product. Do you know what brand it is?
> 
> ...


 http://sureboard.com/


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Sounds like a bad idea


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

Doesn't sound like a good idea


----------

